# Where To Buy Floating Plants



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Besides Petsmart, does anyone know of other sites where to buy floating plants?
Let me know when you can. Thank you.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

countyrd419 said:


> Besides Petsmart, does anyone know of other sites where to buy floating plants?
> Let me know when you can. Thank you.


What floating plants are you looking for?
I have a thread in the marketplace section for selling salvia minimia if you are interested. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=546466

Many floating plants either don't do well in transit or are invasive and illegal in several states so many stores do not sell them.
I know bannanaplants.com has some but not all varieties, but I've not bought from there
http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php...h=1_17&zenid=75020ce5b954cd09dfbeaf9982260a50


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I am in Maine, and many online distributors will not sell/ship to Maine as we have very tough aquatic plant laws to protect our freshwater lakes & ponds.... many of these quickly become invasive if dumped....

However, if you are able to get things shipped to where you live, LiveAquaria offers plants. 

Just curious -- what's wrong with your PetSmart? I know these chains don't have the best rep, but I was able to get a snippet of Water Sprite from my local PetCo that was growing in a tank -- they charged me nothing for it since it was such a small clip. It has grown immensely.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you both for your tips. My local Petsmart has a small selection that's all.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I can attest to the wonderfulness of Aqua Aurora's Frogbit and Lilnaugrim's Dwarf Water Lettuce. Just be prepared for some melting. However, Aqua Aurora sent the Frogbit in water and I didn't see a bit of melting. I've read that's the key.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I can attest to the wonderfulness of Aqua Aurora's Frogbit and Lilnaugrim's Dwarf Water Lettuce. Just be prepared for some melting. However, Aqua Aurora sent the Frogbit in water and I didn't see a bit of melting. I've read that's the key.


*
Salvia minimia *not frogbit I actually don't own any frogbit (tried once when i still had a dwarf gourami.. those fish eat frogbit)^^and thank you glad it didn't melt! 
Before I sent my first batch ever (last year) I'd read on another forum someone who packaged floaters in 3 different ways and kept them for 2-3 days, shaking them like mad and dropping them 6' several times to simulate rough handling.. those shipped in water survived best (other packages were just 'damp' in zip lock or warped in wet paper towel), so that's the method I use ^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Salvia minimia  It's gorgeous and healthy and growing well. Doing much better right out of the package with no melting/yellowing leaves. The ones I've received in wet paper towels or otherwise have all done well after a time but experienced melting when first introduced into my tanks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Salvia minimia  It's gorgeous and healthy and growing well. Doing much better right out of the package with no melting/yellowing leaves. The ones I've received in wet paper towels or otherwise have all done well after a time but experienced melting when first introduced into my tanks.


No worries ^^. Yeah most floaters don't like the tops of their leaves constantly wet so mailing wrapped in wet paper pisses them off and they melt or stagnate a bit before growing.
Btw I noticed the salvia minimia grown in the tank with the light literately right ontop of the lid (bulb is 3"-4" away) gets the largest leaves and bushiest roots. 6"+ above seem to get smaller root systems and leaves.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.tricker.com/Category/floating 
They carry a large selection of floating plants worth looking at. 

I have also used http://www.bamaplants.com/ and they do carry some floaters.

Not sure if JDAquatics carries any floating plants. He sells nice plants and I have bought from him frequently.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

I have several, but since most are pest plants I don't bother actively trying to sell them. Duckweed and azolla, frogbit(pond style but in aquaria grows smaller) water lettuce(also pond style but in aquaria grows smaller) Other pond plants like dwarf water hyacinth that may work in an open top style aquarium(these reach about 6 inches high) And also sensitive plant(Neptunia aquatica) pond plant but has an interesting floating fern look. I also have red root floaters and salvinia rotundifolia minima.


----------

